# 8 Point Buck-Burgers (with Sweet Tater Fries)



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2017)

*8 Point Buck-Burgers *(with Sweet Tater Fries)

Well Folks, we finally ran out of that Button-Buck Burger, and just in time to begin consuming the 8 Point Buck-Burger.

So this will be the first pack of the new batch. This first pack was a little light so it will be only 5 Burgers instead of my usual 6.

Everything is self-explanatory, so check out my Pics & Captions.

Thanks for stopping by,
Bear





Here’s where these Burgers came from.
Just Young Bucks (Both of them) One's 45 years old---The other was only about 1 1/2 years old.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0739.jpg.html




This is the first pack of the “Last Day” 8 Pointer Burger:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0879.jpg.html




Only 5 Burgers this time——Good for 2 Days:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0880.jpg.html




Onto my Hot Weber Q:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0882.jpg.html




Getting close—Got some Grill Marks:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0884.jpg.html




Cheese melted on my first one, and time to take these Burgers in:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0885.jpg.html




First Night—A leftover Hot Dog and a Cheese Buckburger:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0887.jpg.html




Second Night—A Cheese Buckburger with some Sweet Tater Fries from my Air Fryer:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0889.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2017)

OMG !!! No Onions !!   Just Kidding, Looks great as usual I could  stand one of those right now.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks good, Love our venison......


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2017)

gary s said:


> OMG !!! No Onions !!   Just Kidding, Looks great as usual I could  stand one of those right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary !!

Fried Onions next time---I promise!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks good! Onions and one of my other favorite toppings...Roasted Green Chilies, would go nicely. I see some folks grind venison with meat like pork butt. Others just grind in fat, pork back fat or beef suet (kidney fat). Is it personal preference or is there an advantage to one over the other? Seems like some form of pork would be best for venison sausage and beef suet for venison burgers...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks great Bear!

I bet they were real tasty!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks good, Love our venison......


Thank You AB !!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good! Onions and one of my other favorite toppings...Roasted Green Chilies, would go nicely. I see some folks grind venison with meat like pork butt. Others just grind in fat, pork back fat or beef suet (kidney fat). Is it personal preference or is there an advantage to one over the other? Seems like some form of pork would be best for venison sausage and beef suet for venison burgers...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

Over nearly 50 years, I've tried many mixtures & percentages of Beef & Pork with my Venison, and we have settled in on our favorite, and have been using it for about 15 years:

50% Venison

25% Pork (as in Pork Butt)

25% Beef (80--20)

Then we mix 2 TBS of Worcestershire sauce with each Pound when making the Patties, a few hours before grilling.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great Bear!
> 
> I bet they were real tasty!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2017)

Great looking meal. Thought I had looked at this but I guess I missed it. One of my favorite burgers had some last week as well as some back strap steak sammies. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## xray (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks tasty! Makes me wish summer was here sooner so I could have a good burger and cold beer on the deck...instead of this foot of snow I'm looking at now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking meal. Thought I had looked at this but I guess I missed it. One of my favorite burgers had some last week as well as some back strap steak sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

We love this Venison Mix!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 9, 2017)

All those combinations look great Bear!!

I am one who hates food to go to waste, so 

I would say my favorite there would be the burger

and left over hot dog.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks tasty! Makes me wish summer was here sooner so I could have a good burger and cold beer on the deck...instead of this foot of snow I'm looking at now.


Thank You Xray!!

I agree---A Burger & a Beer go better when it's a little warm out.

We only got about 8" before 10 AM this morning, so you beat us here!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2017)

Great looking burgers.  I am out of venison for now. 

We got 8 inches too, ,now its blowing.


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2017)

Bodacious burgers, bro!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2017)

ptcruiserguy said:


> All those combinations look great Bear!!
> 
> I am one who hates food to go to waste, so
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!!

LOL---I'm the leftover King around here--Sometimes I'm a couple days behind on meals around here.

Bear


c farmer said:


> Great looking burgers.  I am out of venison for now.
> 
> We got 8 inches too, ,now its blowing.


Thank You Adam!!

This is a bad time of year to be out of Venison!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2017)

Disco said:


> Bodacious burgers, bro!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 10, 2017)

Bear, You are lucky to have a son who keeps you in venny !


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks tasty Bear. Nice job on the deer burgers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, You are lucky to have a son who keeps you in venny !


Thanks CM !!

Yup---I trained him, just like my Dad trained me, and Pennsy is an Awesome Hunting State!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks tasty Bear. Nice job on the deer burgers.


Thank You John !!

Bear


----------



## pilch (Feb 11, 2017)

Bear, I read your posts and drool.

As we don't do the venison thing down here, as much as you guys do over there, I hardly see it and when I do I have to buy it from a butcher.

Your buck burgers have set me in motion and I will be looking to buy the three meats to combine for these wonderful looking patties.

I was wondering why you don't put anything else in your mixture, we add all sorts of foreign additives in our patties, mainly to try and increase the flavour. I personally add an egg to hold the whole thing together, does the buck burger hold together well?.

If I knew how I'd give you a point for this one.

Cheers

From Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2017)

Pilch said:


> Bear, I read your posts and drool.
> 
> As we don't do the venison thing down here, as much as you guys do over there, I hardly see it and when I do I have to buy it from a butcher.
> 
> ...


Thank You Ian!

For Over 50 years, I've tried many mixtures & percentages of Beef & Pork with my Venison, and we have settled in on our favorite, and have been using it for about 15 years:

50% Venison

25% Pork (as in Pork Butt)

25% Beef (80--20)

Then we mix 2 TBS of Worcestershire sauce with each Pound when making the Patties, a few hours before grilling.

We refrigerate them a few hours before Grilling, and as long as I'm just a little gentle flipping them they stay together pretty good.

Don't flip the first time too early.

I don't put a lot of other things in my Burgers, because my Mother used to put so much junk in that they didn't taste like Burgers!!!

Bear


----------



## beaverhunter (Mar 14, 2017)

In Canada we call them 4 points :hit: looks good


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2017)

Beaverhunter said:


> In Canada we call them 4 points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

Yeah---Out West this 8 Pointer would be called a 4 Point too.

PA has always counted them all. Maybe because we don't have any Muleys, and we can have Whitetails with 14 on one side, and 9 on the other. We call that a 23 Point Buck.

Bear


----------



## woodsman5150 (Mar 24, 2017)

My Texas entry. (













IMG_20160712_071504.jpg



__ woodsman5150
__ Mar 24, 2017





not to thread jack)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice Buck, Woodsman!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





11 Point--!2 Point ??

Nice Sausage too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## woodsman5150 (Apr 1, 2017)

I called it a ten,but my taxidermist said elleven with a questionable point at the base those where hamburger patties.The family devoured them.













20151219_115701.jpg



__ woodsman5150
__ Apr 1, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2017)

woodsman5150 said:


> I called it a ten,but my taxidermist said elleven with a questionable point at the base those where hamburger patties.The family devoured them.


Much better Pic to see the Points. I see the 10 real good in the Pic.

I get the Patties too. Looks like your Burger Press makes them look like a rolled up ring of sausage.

Thanks for the Reply. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## zachd (Apr 3, 2017)

Well since we are making 8 point buck burgers I decided to grind some up too. Thanks for the inspiration Bearcarver













c.jpg



__ zachd
__ Apr 3, 2017


















a.jpg



__ zachd
__ Apr 3, 2017


















WP_20170306_12_59_28_Pro.jpg



__ zachd
__ Apr 3, 2017


















b.jpg



__ zachd
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice Buck Zach!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Nice Burger Too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have never tried Hot Pepper Rings on my Burgers, but I will now!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

